

Tomorrow's Web Meetup: #01 - Presentation Videos - chrisleydon
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6F2F426387B15A4C

======
jamesjgill
Had an awesome time, great people, really well put together. Looking forward
to the next one.

------
brackin
Was a great event, I hope even more of the HN community comes to the next one
:).

------
c16
Was a great day, thanks for running it. Managed to meet some great people too.

